# Eagle



## jcdeboever (May 5, 2017)




----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2017)

Errrr............ you might want to rotate the hawk photo........

I'm really diggin' the eagle shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 5, 2017)

480sparky said:


> Errrr............ you might want to rotate the hawk photo........


I can't.  Dont know whats up. I edited the post and it didnt take

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (May 5, 2017)

Very very nice. Damn, that is sharp with very very nice bokeh.


----------



## smoke665 (May 5, 2017)

Nice shot. Magnificent creatures


----------



## jcdeboever (May 5, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Very very nice. Damn, that is sharp with very very nice bokeh.


Thanks. 100-400 & 1.4tc


----------



## jcdeboever (May 5, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Nice shot. Magnificent creatures


Thanks


----------



## DarkShadow (May 5, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## annamaria (May 6, 2017)

Great capture and nice bg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (May 6, 2017)

Wildlife shots are like real estate- three most important things?
1. location
2. location
3. location.​
No substitute for getting close- well done!


----------



## baturn (May 6, 2017)

Great capture!


----------



## MSnowy (May 6, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Gary A. (May 6, 2017)

I keep coming back to this ... man I love it.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I keep coming back to this ... man I love it.


Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## zombiesniper (May 6, 2017)

Great eagle portrait.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great eagle portrait.


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 6, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## jcdeboever (May 7, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Very nice


Thanks Logan.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 7, 2017)

baturn said:


> Great capture!


Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (May 7, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Cool


Thanks


----------

